# Repeat costume



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Does anyone do the same, or similar, costume every year because they really get into a particular character and enjoy dusting it off each Halloween? Or do you keep coming up with new ideas?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

I was a mummy every year from 1981 until 1991. It started out as just strips of bed sheets wrapped around white shirt & pants (it all ended up around my ankles within an hour). The next year, I added 2-faced (carpet) tape to help keep it in place. After that, I started over with new fabric and sewed some of it permanently to the shirt, to make the wrapping process faster and help keep trouble areas from still coming loose, even with the tape. The entire wrapping process took about 2 hours and required an assistant. Every couple of years, I would remake the costume, making it more pre-fabbed and adding conveniences (like a fly). My final version had a head piece pre-wrapped around the eyes & top of my head that required only a few wraps to finish, a shirt pre-wrapped on the shoulders, upper-chest, & upper-arms, pants pre-wrapped from the waist to the knees and had a hidden pocket for ID & money and a zippered fly, pre-wrapped gloves, and pre-wrapped boots. And, the best part, I could finally wrap myself, without an assistant, and in about 30 minutes. I finally retired the costume in 1991 after someone referred to me as "The Mummy With A Tummy". In 1981, I was 6' 3" and weighed 160 pounds. By 1991, I weighed 210.

I have been something different every year since then.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Mummy with a Tummy... now THATS funny!!! 

I sorta change every year.. as an adult I've been Frankenstien, Dracula, A Ghost, Doctor(scubs, stethescope) airplane crash victim (had a propeller sticking outta my chest, my favorite), zombie, ghoul, reaper, GI Joe, mad doctor... for '07 with my pirate ship I was Capt. Jack, the wife was Tia Damla(Calypso), the 2 daugthers were pirate wenches.. As the Pirate ship will now be a 4-5yr project, Capt. Jack, Barbosa, Keith Richards Pirate King.. maybe even Kevin Kline  will find its way onto me..


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> "The Mummy With A Tummy".


That's a good one. Funny what time can do to us. I'm thinking a lot of whispy fabric for a ghost costume sounds better every day.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Vampire! every year since I was 13. lol! my first vamp costume I was 5 than again when I was 9. How ever next year I might be lucifer.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have gone as Brodie Bruce (_Mallrats[/i) every year since 2001 for a non-costume costume.
I've gone as Zeke Stone (Brimstone) a couple of times, and probably will again._


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

"Mummy with a Tummy" 

Different every year. I've been Bride of Frankenstein, Mummy, Black Widow, Marrionette, A part of the Fruit of the Loom gang, Vampire, Marvin the Martian, Witch, Dead English Maid, Drowned Victorian Lady.


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

I often dress up as the _Phantom of the Opera_ because I like that character and I improve the make-up. And If I have no ideas or can't make a new costume I wear my dear old Ghost Face _Scream_'s killer costume. It's a very popular costume in France but it's a hit every time.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

The phantom is a pretty classy guy. Good choice Dr. Z


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Madame Turlock !
Sure the Phantom is classy, that's one of the reason why I like him. This poor doomed musician coming out of literature... I have a lot of sympathy with him. It's the ideal character for me 

But I also was very inspired by Mz Skull Jigsaw's Puppet costume . (Deepest congratulations Mz Skull)
http://halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=65571 
I'm working on it for scry out the streets next year... 

to be continued... lol


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Dr. Z I checked out the link you posted to Ms. Skull's costume. Her comment about following people and not making a comment really brought back memories. One year at the office someone came to work in a gorilla costume. They didn't say anything all day, they would just get in your face and stare at you. It was really freaky. Then another person was wearing a devil mask. They didn't speak either. They would just stick their sharp pointed tounge through the mask and get in your face. I have to admit, it made you feel really uncomfortable and creeped out. Great haunting strategy don't you think?


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

I have tried lots of different things over the years (mummy, Bride of Frankenstein, gypsy, pirate, vampire, spider lady, ) but I keep coming back to witches...they are just my favorite. I've been some incarnation of a witch more often tha any other costume.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks for all of your replies.

The reason I ask is that every year my wife and I do a different costume and it's always a lot of fun. However, this Spring we are most likely selling our current home and moving - maybe about an hour/hour and a half away...........and I loved my costume this past Halloween (The Incredible Two Headed Transplant - what fun!) and I'd like to do it again, but part of me feels lazy 'repeating' the costume. 

I guess if they're new neighbors, it's a new costume, right?


----------



## LV Scott T (Aug 14, 2007)

Johnny Thunder said:


> I guess if they're new neighbors, it's a new costume, right?


We feel the same way. For example, after wearing something different every year for the last 15 years, my wife & I dusted off our 2001 costumes to wear to The Amazing Jonathan's Halloween Party (on Halloween night). And we plan on wearing them to the local F&F Ball (if it is ever held on a different night than OUR party).


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> but part of me feels lazy 'repeating' the costume.


Kudo's to all of you who take the time to even wear a costume. My hubby is not much into dressing up in anything besides jeans and t-shirts unless we go to a wedding or a funeral and he "has" to wear something else  I haven't dressed up for Halloween since I left my job two years ago. I miss it! My last costume was Malificent, the evil Disney Queen.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I guess we shall see how I feel next year! lol.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Every year I make a new costume from scratch, often I have to make more than one! I have been many things ranging from film characters to old favourites such as zombies, witches and vampires. Last year I went as Akasha from "Queen of the Damned", Tia Dalma/Calypso from "POTC", the Wicked Witch of the West from "Wizard of Oz" and Bellatrix Lestrange from "Harry Potter"....... it was an awful lot of work. 

This year, I'm thinking of making a really awesome "Corpse Bride" costume from scratch and wearing that to multiple Halloween events


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

It sounds like you should open a costume shop Magickbean.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I would love to Madame Turlock, but I'm not a great seamstress. I tend to knock things up more for effect than durability and I'd be too afraid of someone running back with shaking fists to tell me that their skirt has unravelled on the way to the party lol 

I do love designing them though, and I love modifying outfits/recycling old clothing into costumes, although these days costumes tend to revolve around whatever my dreadlocks are doing hehe


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

magickbean, corspebride costume would be so awesome! and i have full faith that you will do it justice! and you could make some cool bluish dreads to match her hair, but you're probably all stocked up on every color that you would ever need for anything.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> bluish dreads to match her hair


Your generation gives a whole new meaning to the "hair coloring" I love it. It used to be that little old ladies with a blue of purple cast to their hair would be scoffed at. Now, when I get there it should be generally accepted thanks to your generation.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

ah, man i used to work in a retirement home and everyone had that purple and blue hair! what's up with that?! LOL they were totally punk and didn't even know it!



Madame Turlock said:


> Your generation gives a whole new meaning to the "hair coloring" I love it. It used to be that little old ladies with a blue of purple cast to their hair would be scoffed at. Now, when I get there it should be generally accepted thanks to your generation.


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

I think it's fantastic that we have all these little old punk ladies about! The world can always use more colour ^_^ When I'm an old lady, I'm going to have long white hair like Gandalf. And I'll wear long flowing dresses .. I'm going to be a hippy grandma lol

Thanks for your words of encouragement, Kallie darling! I am so excited about the prospect of doing the Corpse Bride costume as I've wanted to do it since I saw the film a couple of years ago. The blue dreadlocks will indeed be one of the funnest parts to make 

Sorry, I've sort of hijacked the thread a bit..  sorry Johnny Thunder!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Magickbean said:


> I think it's fantastic that we have all these little old punk ladies about! The world can always use more colour ^_^ When I'm an old lady, I'm going to have long white hair like Gandalf. And I'll wear long flowing dresses .. I'm going to be a hippy grandma lol


me too, totally, i'm all about hippie grandma! and you're welcome! you are the best at making costumes! i can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Madame Turlock said:


> Your generation gives a whole new meaning to the "hair coloring" I love it. It used to be that little old ladies with a blue of purple cast to their hair would be scoffed at. Now, when I get there it should be generally accepted thanks to your generation.


Well Madame Turlock, don't forget we only are heirs of previous generations. What would we have been without Punk/Hippie/Goth/Rocker elders? 
"Our" generation just dig in the past and reactualizes those codes to the modern society, and sometimes add his touch. 
We are what we are thanks to _Your_ generation! I think has not to be forgotten and we have to be grateful !


----------

